# Moringa tree



## shirls

Just wondering if any one has a Moringa tree, I have one growing and its doing really well. worth researching this , as its more used as a vegetable used as spinach/ asparagas has just about everything in it, also sweet leaf,, which is a bush, used for spinach, and really easy to grow, this one I dont have yet, but the moringa tree is kicking arse. You can just about live off this moringa tree alone they do in third world countries, i add my leaves to stir fries, omelete, or usr eat them raw, very strong but healthy.


----------



## *Andi

I had to do a search ... The magic Tree, very cool. Thanks for posting.

Moringa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## TechAdmin

That sounds like a great resource. I wondering why I'm just now hearing about it?


----------



## UncleJoe

*Andi said:


> I had to do a search ... The magic Tree, very cool. Thanks for posting.
> 
> Moringa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


From wiki:

"They can probably be grown wherever oranges grow successfully."

I guess that leaves us out.


----------



## NaeKid

UncleJoe said:


> From wiki:
> 
> "They can probably be grown wherever oranges grow successfully."
> 
> I guess that leaves us out.


Leaves me out too .... I am way too far north for that.


----------



## shirls

My oranges arnt doing to well here, but the Moringa trees is, you can buy the seeds of ebay, the sweet leaf tree is a similar sort of plant, check that one out too. Moringa trees arnt fussy they will grow anywhere thats why they use them in the third world countries. And you can grow them from cutting once they are established..


----------



## TechAdmin

If I'm not mistaken the majority of the third world is warm. It would make sense. The majority of the US and All of Canada is to cold for citrus. I'm in Texas and in the south of Texas some Citrus does great. I planted citrus last year before the last big freeze and it killed them all.


----------



## bunkerbob

Dean said:


> If I'm not mistaken the majority of the third world is warm. It would make sense. The majority of the US and All of Canada is to cold for citrus. I'm in Texas and in the south of Texas some Citrus does great. I planted citrus last year before the last big freeze and it killed them all.


Dean, do like I did and string regular miniature xmas lights, not LED type, in the small citrus trees, put on timer between 12am and 3am, works great no damage from frost. This is the third year with no perceivable damage.


----------



## TechAdmin

bunkerbob said:


> Dean, do like I did and string regular miniature xmas lights, not LED type, in the small citrus trees, put on timer between 12am and 3am, works great no damage from frost. This is the third year with no perceivable damage.


Clever. I'll try it. I think it's done freezing here but I was wrong last year.


----------



## shirls

http://www.permies.com/t/3111/permaculture/Miracle-Tree-Moringa
And another link


----------

